# WHo runs the best timeshare program



## tmastrobuoni

My wife and I are looking to purchase but we have no idea which company is considered the best. Anyone have an opintion?

Hilton
Marriott
Shell
Wyndham
Starwood
any others??

Thanks!


----------



## vacationhopeful

*Rent.* You are nowheres near understanding timeshares or timesharing if you are asking the above question.

Each group of resorts you mentioned have major differences - styles, locations, reservations, inter-connections to exchange companies, and the cost structure of maintenance fees. Yes, you get what you pay for - but do you really need to pay for hotel maid services every day? Does the resort need new furniture/color schemes every 4 years - which you pay for? 

Learn before buying ...


----------



## linsj

tmastrobuoni said:


> My wife and I are looking to purchase but we have no idea which company is considered the best. Anyone have an opintion?
> 
> Hilton
> Marriott
> Shell
> Wyndham
> Starwood
> any others??
> 
> Thanks!



Everyone has an opinion, and we don't all agree on the same company. I suggest you spend a lot of time reading the different forums here to learn the pros and cons of different systems. No one system fits everyone since we all have different preferences and needs. Personally, I like Hilton and have listed my main reasons here: http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=134439.


----------



## DeniseM

Management is just ONE factor in selecting a timeshare.  

As far as your list goes, Shell and Wyndham are not in the same class with the hotel based timeshares, and I'd add Hyatt to the hotel list.

Here are some questions you can answer if you'd like, and then we can narrow down the field:

New buyer questions:

1)  Where do you want your home resort to be?
2)  Do you want to visit your home resort at least half the time, or do you want to trade more than half the time?
3)  What are your 5 top trade destinations?
4)  How many people do you usually travel with?
5)  Can you travel any time, or are you locked into the school schedule?
6)  Can you make firm plans 12 or more mos. in advance?
7)  Can you vacation for a full week at a time?
8)  How much can you afford to spend upfront, without financing?
9)  How much can you afford to spend every year for a maintenance fee that will come due right after Christmas, and increase each year?
10)  Are you a detail oriented planner?
11) Do you understand that once you buy a timeshare, it may be very difficult to sell or give away, and you are responsible for all fees, until you do?


----------



## fishingguy

*do your homework beforehand*

Opinions are based on personal experience, expectations, perspectives and wants or needs.  "Best" is a reflection of an opinion -- so there will be a whole range of answers to your original question, depending on who responds.

Having said that, we happen to like the independents or smaller TS management companies, but there are just too many to list. I've deliberately tried to stay away from the big ones you listed, simply because they have way too much power and don't always have the owner's interest in mind when they make changes. Do your homework about the ones you've listed and you'll see some recent examples of these changes.

The stability of the maintenance fees, what the fees are, and how the unit is booked/exchanged are some of the factors most important to us. Secondary considerations are where the units are located; and whether they belong to a group that will give you priority to get into other locations you want to visit. With homework and travel you'll develop your own list.


----------



## Cathyb

*Xlnt questions, DeniseM!*



DeniseM said:


> Management is just ONE factor in selecting a timeshare.
> 
> As far as your list goes, Shell and Wyndham are not in the same class with the hotel based timeshares, and I'd add Hyatt to the hotel list.
> 
> Here are some questions you can answer if you'd like, and then we can narrow down the field:
> 
> New buyer questions:
> 
> 1)  Where do you want your home resort to be?
> 2)  Do you want to visit your home resort at least half the time, or do you want to trade more than half the time?
> 3)  What are your 5 top trade destinations?
> 4)  How many people do you usually travel with?
> 5)  Can you travel any time, or are you locked into the school schedule?
> 6)  Can you make firm plans 12 or more mos. in advance?
> 7)  Can you vacation for a full week at a time?
> 8)  How much can you afford to spend upfront, without financing?
> 9)  How much can you afford to spend every year for a maintenance fee that will come due right after Christmas, and increase each year?
> 10)  Are you a detail oriented planner?
> 11) Do you understand that once you buy a timeshare, it may be very difficult to sell or give away, and you are responsible for all fees, until you do?



Great list -- Has the list been put somewhere in a permanent place for newbies to study?


----------



## massvacationer

tmastrobuoni:

There are many factors, as Denise points out, that will determine what timeshare or mini-system is the right fit for you and your family ( It's also possible that no timeshare is a good fit).

For my family, Wyndham Points work well.  There are Wyndham resorts that are an easy drive from our house that we enjoy often - and availability is good.  My wife and I are very busy with work and kids so we are unable to stay for full weeks.  So the ability with Wyndham to book two, three, and four night stays is a necessity.  Things come-up and plans change, so the ability to cancel reservations up-to 15 days before check-in (and get the points back) is also pretty important.  So, the traditional weeks system would not work for us.  For my family, the only other system that possibly combines the near-by resort locations and flexability would be RCI points.  We don't own these, so I'm not sure if they would work as well.

Anyway, the point is that you have to do a lot research to figure what will be the perfect fit for you.  Take you time.


----------



## usvi_islandboy

*Research the Asset Depreciation and Owner protection policies before you purchase*

The other replies are well said and you most certainly should do your research of the many factors.  I myself am a multi-week Marriott owner at Frenchmans Cove in USVI-St Thomas and absolutely love it.  My wife and kids go there every year.  We are original owners or founders and our names are on the plaque in the reception hall at FC.  

When you complete your research and if you decide on Marriott, I would recommend looking at Frenchmans Cove for a US territory purchase or Marbella, Spain if you chose an international option.  they're all great for the most part, but those two have unique qualities not found in any other (ie location of property and views, etc.)  

[_Part of this post has been deleted because advertising is not permitted on this forum._

Personally, I like Marriott and I have never been dissapointed, but as said before, there are many options.  There most certainly is a bad economy and the system is currently in check as the market dictates, but I have great confidence in Marriott to remain on top by continuing to deliver on their extraordinary product and high quality as they have always done.  Years ago when the TS market was corrupt and falling off the cliff, it was Marriott brand that legitimized the TS industry once again through its professionalisim and assured quality.  Unfortunately, many other brands have now helped feed the industries demand of late and created an oversupply with much lack of genuine quality with lower demand to boot.  Many resorts pictures are quite nice, but their service and actual quality are uncertain, especially over long term unlike Marriott's guarrantees.  

Marriott seems to offer the best long term security than most.  For instance, Marriott guarrantees that if they ever move to sell off an asset such as a resort club that they assure the owners receive first oportunities to opt out before the sale is made.  They also guaarantee the cownership contracts are upheld with the new asset owner.  This means by electing to opt out there is no penalty or fee and each individual owner will receive a share in the sale that would be reasonably valued with the suggested market value of the time share in return.  This is huge in my book because all resorts age and deteriorate over time and it inevitably becomes a well-depreciated asset on the books and eventually becomes a target for consolidation.  This naturally happens and you must focus on this aspect most when signing an ownership contract.  I believe there is no one like Marriott in this regard.  Many do not even share their policies in this regard and it is very important in my book.  Frenchmans Cove is also an example of a unique piece of land that Marriott covets and likely will never give up.  Ultimately, I take comfort in the fact it is not only abolutely beautiful, but it is US territory and I will be well protected/insured by Marriott.  I feel the other brands aren't as consistant and do not offer the same level of legitimacy as Marriott, although I admit I am not as familiar in as much dept as I am with the Marriott contracts.  Many other brands may offer nice surface visual effects and short term benefits as nice, but I always would question the long term committment and quality assurance when compared to the Marriott name.


----------

